# FREEBOX V6 et iMac



## 4rchitec7 (7 Février 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai un iMac (snow leopard) depuis 6 mois avec lequel que me connectait à internet via une prise ethernet à ma neufbox sans problème.
J'ai décidé récemment de changer de provider en retournant chez Free en commandant la Freebox V6 sur laquelle je n'arrive à me connecter qu'en Wifi, la connection réseau stipulant "cable débranché". Le plus bizarre, c'est qu'avec mon macbookpro (snow leopard), je me connecte à cette même prise sans problème.... c'est la même histoire sur les autres prises de la maison, même en changeant de câble réseau.
J'ai ensuite formaté mon iMac et réinstallé snow leopard toujours sans succès.
Le plus bizarre, c'est qu'en connectant le macbook avec l'iMac, la connexion fonctionne... cela ne viendrait donc pas de la carte ethernet de l'imac....
Je ne suis pas un pro du réseau, merci de vos conseils !


----------



## 4rchitec7 (21 Février 2011)

un petit up pour un problème qui persiste...


----------



## Dr. Doud (11 Avril 2011)

Même problème que toi sur iMac 21,5 pouces


----------



## Dr. Doud (12 Avril 2011)

J'ai eu un "technicien" (hotline) free aujourd'hui au téléphone et lui ai décrit le problème :

Pas de connexion ethernet entre freebox server v6 et iMac (21,5 pouces)
Connexion WiFi entre freebox server V6 et iMac
Connexion ethernet entre freebox server v6 et freebox player (Téléviseur) 
Connexion ethernet entre freebox V5 et iMac (le même)

Il n'avait jamais entendu parler de ce problème (pas dans sa base de donnée support niveau 1 ? )
Parait qu'il va me rappeler...


----------



## da capo (12 Avril 2011)

Bonsoir,

peux tu faire des copies écran de la configuration ethernet dans les préférences système ?


----------



## Dr. Doud (13 Avril 2011)

Salut,

J'espère que tu fais reférence à ça :


----------



## herszk (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour.
As-tu essayé toutes les prises ethernet de la freebox server ?


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Dans Préférences système-- Réseau--ethernet--avancé  puis onglet ethernet, peux-tu essayer de reconfigurer Manuellement en 100baseTX, Duplex intégral, contrôle de fux.
Si ça ne marche pas, remets comme c'était avant (en principe en configuration automatique)


----------



## Ismaël-bis (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

je sais que ça va paraître idiot, et je suppose que tu y a déjà pensé mais .... j'ai un eu problème identique jusqu'à ce que je change le cordon entre ma machine et la prise RJ45 dans le mur.
Sait on jamais, parfois les problèmes les plus chiants on une solution simple ...


----------



## Dr. Doud (13 Avril 2011)

Et c'est Polo35230 qui remporte le pompon. Sa solution est la bonne. Un grand merci à toi Polo. Et également à tous les autres.


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Avril 2011)

C'est l'autodetect (vitesse et duplex) qui ne marche pas entre la carte eth de l'imac et celle de la freebox V6.
Les deux ports sont en auto, et ils n'arrivent pas à se mettre d'accord sur la vitesse et le mode d'échange (full ou half duplex).
En mettant un des deux ports en manuel, on change la nature des échanges de détection. Il n' y a pas négociation, le port eth de la Freebox étant obligée d'accepter les caractéristiques du port du Mac (fixées manuellement).
Je pense que si on avait passé le port de la freebox en manuel, ça aurait été bon aussi...
Maintenant, ça aurait pu être aussi autre chose ...


----------



## Barny59 (6 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un problème de débit entre mon mac et le DD de la Freebox (4,5 Mo/sec). Après plusieurs recherches, Il semblerait que le switch de la Freebox(V6) et la carte Ethernet de l'imac 'ne s'aime pas".
Entre la freebox et un PC et même la PS4, pas de problèmes.
L’utilisation d'un switch externe( http://www.dlink.com/fr/fr/support/product/dgs-105-5-port-gigabit-ethernet-switch) pourrait régler le problème ou également l'adaptateur thunderbolt<->Ethernet. J'ai posé la question dans plusieurs forums.... Ces deux solutions sont peu chères et pourraient contourner le problème.


----------



## dioxyd (30 Septembre 2017)

ça ressemble a mon pb avec mon iMac 2017 , je suis bridé en 100Mbits ..
Les transfert ne dépasse les 10mo/sec, en bref le Gigabyte ne fonctionne pas ...Meme en changeant cordon ... je sèche


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2017)

@dioxyd
Pas la peine de remonter des messages de 2016.


----------



## dioxyd (30 Septembre 2017)

Ouah , tu peux m expliquer ce que l on a le droit de faire ??
Tu préfère que l'on crée pleins de nouveaux posts ??
Sur les forums que j'ai pu parcourir , le multipost était toujours banni ..

N'ayant pas trouver d'aide sur mon post , je cherche et peut être que ce post a la solution si les membres sont toujours présent ...


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2017)

Le fond du problème n'est pas là, en l'occurrence tu as un problème que tu n'arrives pas à résoudre et plutôt de que de rester dans le message que tu as créé, tu vas un peu partout. Au final on joue au ping-pong avec des vieux messages et ça n'apporte rien de plus et surtout pas te concernant pour la résolution.

Faire des multicitations n'est pas interdit, au contraire, te concernant j'en ai fait une pelletée pour rassembler plusieurs messages. Créer un message toutes les minutes en ne citant qu'un membre alors que l'on peut faire une seule réponse avec une dizaine de citations de différents membres ne pose aucun problème, vu que c'est pour le même problème.

Et si tu fais une petite investigation, un clic sur l'icône de tel ou tel membre te montrera leur profil et aussi la date de leur dernière apparition dans les forums. Teste donc sur plusieurs membres de ce message et surtout celui du demandeur qui n'est pas revenu depuis le 21 février 2011 !


----------



## dioxyd (30 Septembre 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Le fond du problème n'est pas là, en l'occurrence tu as un problème que tu n'arrives pas à résoudre et plutôt de que de rester dans le message que tu as créé, tu vas un peu partout. Au final on joue au ping-pong avec des vieux messages et ça n'apporte rien de plus et surtout pas te concernant pour la résolution.
> 
> Faire des multicitations n'est pas interdit, au contraire, te concernant j'en ai fait une pelletée pour rassembler plusieurs messages. Créer un message toutes les minutes en ne citant qu'un membre alors que l'on peut faire une seule réponse avec une dizaine de citations de différents membres ne pose aucun problème, vu que c'est pour le même problème.
> 
> Et si tu fais une petite investigation, un clic sur l'icône de tel ou tel membre te montrera leur profil et aussi la date de leur dernière apparition dans les forums. Teste donc sur plusieurs membres de ce message et surtout celui du demandeur qui n'est pas revenu depuis le 21 février 2011 !


merci pour les infos , je vais être un peu plus consciencieux à l'avenir.
Par contre les messages privé à un membre , ça fonctionne ? Car je n'ai pas trouvé ..


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2017)

dioxyd a dit:


> Par contre les messages privé à un membre , ça fonctionne ? Car je n'ai pas trouvé ..


C'est en haut à coté de ton pseudo, l'icône d'une enveloppe et avec Xenforo, ça s'appelle *Conversations*.





Ou autre option lorsque tu fais un clic sur l'avatar d'un membre...


----------



## dioxyd (30 Septembre 2017)

merci


----------

